# Poor Bacchus, kidney failure issues, anemic...



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy All:

Poor Bacchus has been loosing weight for the last month or two, Thursday he was coughing and throwing up some bile. I said enough is enough and got him squeezed into the vet. They took blood and urine and informed me that he was anemic and going through kidney failure.

He has been at the vet since. They say he is eating great and only thrown up once. But the numbers are not where she would like them to be. She talked about kidney transplant 20k-30k$ or maybe living with under the skin injections. We are going to leave him a few more days to see if they can turn him around.

My questions are several. I guess if he stays anemic and with kidney problems how does one do the under the skin injections? Is this easy? Can someone explain. Also, what kind of quality life is Bacchus going to have? He is only 4.5 years old and I just never expected anything like this.

I really do not know what to do at this point. I know I have to wait a few more days for more information but any guidance would be appreciated. I write this with tears in my eyes. I really cannot face loosing him and when i look down and see his sister Bibi lying on the floor next to me I cannot help but wonder how she is taking all of this and what it would be like if she lost her brother.

Sorry for all the writing but any information and thoughts would be so very welcomed at this time.

This is such a terrible thing for a beloved pet to go through and I just want to lay down and cry thinking about it.

tony

UPDATE- 06-29-2010
Howdy Again All:

I hope you are fine.

We all went to visit Bacchus at the vet today. He had his IV hooked up and still looked like he was not feeling well. 

We were given the following changes in numbers-
BUN was 107 on Thursday now at 188
PHOS was at 9.9 on Thursday now at 18.2
CREA was at 6.3 on Thursday now at 4.5

So she said he is going better but she still wants to see the CREA go down. We will talk with her on Thursday and go from there, she said we will be having to give him injections and we will work through whatever we can to make him happy.

Thank you all for your prayers and wishes, I truly think they are helping.

Best regards, tony

UPDATE 07-01-2010

Bacchus is not responding well, he is no longer eating on his own and is not getting any better.

We have made the decision with the Vet to end his misery as she sees him only getting worse. We have brought him home with us for the day and night to be with family. We will take him back tomorrow to bring him peace and then home to his back yard for final rest.

All of your thoughts and wishes are so welcome and I really am not sure what else to say. I am so **** SAD.

tony


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh no.

Words cannot express how very, very sorry I am that your sweet boy (and the whole family, of course) is undergoing this terribl ordeal. I am not familiar with the procedures you speak of, but I certainly want to offer our prayers and comfort for the severe difficulties you all are coping with. Please keep us in the loop and I am sure someone with more experince in this arena will post real soon. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Tony - I'm so sorry. I know absolutely nothing about kidney disease but I wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you. I'm sending thoughts and prayers that there will be a turnaround. I know others on this forum are very knowledgeable. Good luck and all your sweeties look so beautiful.:grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I really don't know anything about kidney failure or his issues with the anemia. I can't give you any advice but I wanted to tell you how sorry I am. I'll be sending good thoughts and saying a prayer for Bacchus. 
Please keep us updated.
Hugs to you and Bacchus.
:grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am so sorry that Bacchus is ill.  I don't have any advice to offer either, but I am keeping you all in my prayers. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry you and Bacchus are going through this. Is there any chance of a kidney donation? 4.5 is so young. My Amy went through kidney failure but she was much older.
My heart aches for the days ahead for you.
If injections under the skin, sub cutanious,they're easy to do.If he can function with this form of treatment,you can do it at home. I give my own vaccinations,except for rabies and they barely know they're getting a shot.
I've also administered IV fluids subq and it wasn't hard.
Sometimes they can stav bilize them and you migh have to injuect or administer fluids as little as once per week,it's called a "restart" It restarts the kidney function and can last for weeks,maybe years,depends on what phase of kidney failure he's in.
This was my experience,Amy's kidney's restarted and did well for a couple years,then the incidents became more frequent until it was daily. Amy was 10 years old when she went into kidney failure and with treatment she lived 5.5 more years with good quality of life until she finally took a quick down turn. I did the daily treatments for 6 months until she wasn't responding,in the end we helped her to the bridge.

Talk to your vet and defiantely PM Dr.Jamie,as Bachus may have a different treatment regimine than my Amy.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh no, I'm so sorry Tony. Little Bacchus is so young yet to have kidney failure. I hope & pray the vets can get him stablized & healthy again. I wish I could help,I feel so sad for you all to be going through this.:grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I will keep you and your baby in my prayers.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Your vet is talking about giving Bacchus subq fluids. I have done it to Lady and it is super, super easy.

Giving Subcutaneous Fluids to a Dog&

I am so sorry about Bacchus.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping Bacchus in my prayers. rayer:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry :grouphug: you must be beside yourself with worry. I am sorry I can't help except wish you and your little Bacchus well.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh I am so sorry and I will be wishing the best for this little one. Do the vets know any info regarding how he got kidney problems? I hope he will be okay.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I am so sorry that this is happening to poor Bacchus. I have no advice to give, but stay strong and I will keep you all in my thoughts!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh i'm so sorry!!! *hugs you*


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's really easy to do subq fluids or shots. I find just petting to calm them,you can insert the needle and they barely know it. If you restrain them it actually can make them more scared. I find "less is better" in getting them to hold still for a proceedure. I have Al pet them and I just put it in.I've even done it alone,just pet them,and insert.
I hopejust once will help restart the kidneys,since he's a younger dog,it might be all that's needed for a while..
Keep us posted.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry Bacchus has kidney problems! Know this is a terrible worry for you. I will be keeping you both in my prayers!

I've never had to do sub-Qs but did have to give Missy insulin injections 2 x day for several years. It was something I was terrified of at first and didn't think I could ...BUT her life depended upon it soooooo we do what we gotta do. Turns out it wasn't nearly as bad as I thought and in fact became a 'non-issue' in a very short time.
I think the Sub-Q needles a larger but have known many owners having to do this and find it's not bad at all.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

The big question is why he is in kidney failure. He is very young and a cause needs to be found. Have they ultra sounded his kidneys to see if they r shriveled or swollen? That will tell u if it is a slow progressive thing or something fast. He may have a defect, may have gotten into toxin, or bacterial disease like leapt. Many of these can be fixed, some may cause permanent damage. I would either get another opinion or per sue further diagnostics


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so very sorry. My first thought was why is he in kidney failure? Like Dr. Jaimie said, if we know the why, that could change the recommended course of treatment.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It could be so many things.A friend of mine's dog went into kidney failure due to tainted dry dog food. Another friend had a cat in kidney failure,because he got into some trash,you just never know. Odd since he's so young,generally it's in their later years their kidneys fail.
My Amy was healthy,overall,until old age caught up w/ the kidneys.


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy Again All:

Thanks for all the kind thoughts and wishes.

We went to see him yesterday. He was shaking, he gets nervous, but otherwise seemed good, his coat looked better and he had gained a little weight. He had IV stuff on his front leg and I just wanted to take him home and cuddle with him.

Thanks for all the good advice, it is important for us to find out why this is happening and of course to stop it. I will ask about additional diagnostics like an ultrasound tomorrow.

What a crappy weekend, I want Bacchus to be healthy, happy and home.

Best regards, tony


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

oh I'm so sorry to hear about this. You and Bacchus are in my thoughts and I wish the best for him. xoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tony - crappy weekend indeed. Well at least he's looking a bit better and there's a plan to go forward. Just know I'm thinking of you and Bacchus and praying they get it under control and can help turn it around. Keep us posted. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tony -- My heart is just breaking for you. I'm sending prayers and positive energy that Bacchus will get better soon.

I'm hoping that you can find the underlying cause and that it is something that can be treated. 

Please keep us updated. Prayers are continuing to be sent your way.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm praying they find the cause quickly and that it is reversible. Hugs to all of you!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, thank you for always being there, my heart is breaking for little Bacchus, you know what is causing his kidneys to fail, Lord give your wisdom to these vets, open their eyes so they may see and know how to help this little one. Lord be with Tony and his family comfort them, may they find peace during this time. I ask for your healng touch on little Bacchus. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read this about your Bacchus. I will keep him in my prayers. Please update us when you can. Hugs to you.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry about this. I'm sure this is very hard for you. I, too, was wondering about the cause of his kidney failure... I hope you're able to get to the bottom of this, though. Please continue to keep us posted. :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Prayers for Bacchus. Please keep us posted Tony. I am just so sorry!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

praying that they find out why bacchus kidneys are failing and that they find a treatment that will get him all better for u !! (((((hugs)))))


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checkin in


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am sorry to hear about Bacchus. I pray they find out what is causing him to have all these problems and they can be corrected.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Hi Tony, I am so very sorry you and poor little Bacchus and family are going through this worry.
I would be for one looking at diet, do you feed any treats that may have come from China ie chicken jerky strips etc. My reason for asking is many people buy these treats not knowing they are toxic and are known to cause renal failure.
I have learned that any bar code on packaged foods that begin with the three digits 690 - 695 are imported from China so I avoid them, even our own food for that matter.
Do you use garden sprays, lawn treatments etc. if so these can be harmful to our furkids. Some household cleaning products also can upset our little ones. I ask this because I had to look at all the possibilities when Scooby became so ill.

Our Scooby has had cronic renal failure now for 3 years, since he was very sick. One of his causes for his illness was an anti inflammatory that he just couldn't tollerate and the other was, as we have since found out, chicken jerky strips that were supposedly all natural till we discovered they were actually made in China and contained contaminants that cause renal failure.
Scooby has since only been fed organic canned food, a necessity for the fluid content, my own chicken jerky that I make in the dehydrator myself and any food I may cook that is good for his kidneys, making sure any protien he gets is good quality, but not too high a protien diet. I cook brown rice and vegetables and include them daily in his diet. I don't feed him much kibble as most are high protien and salt.
I am very happy to say his kidneys have not become worse since I have been doing all this and he is happy, active and seems normal in every way. Our vet always comments on how well he is doing and for us to keep up the good work. He doesn't require SQ fluids so far.
I pray that you can find the cause of Bacchus's renal failure and turn it around or stabalize it quickly.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Is dialysis an option on a temp basis before you consider transplant and to see if his kidneys will recover. Keeping my fingers crossed for you and Bacchus


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this. I will be praying for Bacchus and for you as well. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Tony I am so so sorry your baby is going through this and how sad for you. I hope they can help him with the least invasive method. My mother has kidney failure and low anemia and they gave her iron IV's for 15 minutes five weeks in a row. I wonder if they can do that for dogs? I am praying for Bacchus in hopes that you find out what to do for him to stablize him to live a normal life. Please keep us updated. HUGS, Dianne


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Administering fluids subcutaneously is very simple and the vet or tech will make certain you are comfortable with it before allowing you to start. I'm sorry your baby is going through this. He's so very young for such serious problems.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tony - any update?


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

i am so sorry that this is happening to your little baby. i hope that you can find the cause soon.
sending hugs and prayers to you and sweet Bacchus.:wub:
please keep us updated.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

checking in to see how things are going.....


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy All:

I hope you are well and thank you for the thoughts.

I have updated the first post with his status after our visit with him and the vet today. I just feel so terrible for him and I know his sister is missing him a great deal as well. 

I was thinking about taking her with us when we go visit him on Thursday but my wife thinks this might not be the best idea. Any thoughts on this? I would think they would both like to see each other even if he is still on the IV and can not play.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Hi Tony,
It is good to see those numbers are coming down, that has to be a good sign that there is improvement with Bacchus and I will pray that the downward trend continues.rayer:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

sorry to hear Bacchus is sick and not feeling good  I hope he keeps improving and soon you can have him home again. :grouphug: not sure if it is good to take his sister to see him, I think he would cry when she has to leave, hard to say. hang in there Tony :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wish Bacchus was getting better faster. Poor sweetheart.:wub: Don't know what to say about the visit of his sis -- Jackie (JMM) might have some insight so you could PM her if she doesn't see this. I'm not sure how dogs think about things like this. Still thinking of you all and sending prayers for a brighter tomorrow.:grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, beautiful Bacchus will be in my prayers.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

we will just keep praying, he's going to get better very soon,


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending prayers that Bacchus will be okay.


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

UPDATE 07-01-2010

Bacchus is not responding well, he is no longer eating on his own and is not getting any better.

We have made the decision with the Vet to end his misery as she sees him only getting worse. We have brought him home with us for the day and night to be with family. We will take him back tomorrow to bring him peace and then home to his back yard for final rest.

All of your thoughts and wishes are so welcome and I really am not sure what else to say. I am so **** SAD.

tony


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

aea6574 said:


> UPDATE 07-01-2010
> 
> Bacchus is not responding well, he is no longer eating on his own and is not getting any better.
> 
> ...


OMG, just seeing this thread and it didn't have an ending I was hoping for...

...I am just so heartbroken for you and your family...and poor little Bacchus.  The hardest decision and greatest act of love for us to give them is when we sacrifice what we want in order to end their suffering. I am glad you will have him home to love on today - I will be carrying you in my thoughts and prayers today and especially tomorrow and in the days to come. I am so very very sorry :smcry::crying:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh no :smcry:I didn't realize how bad this was. I was really hopeful for his recovery. I am so sorry. :smcry::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so sorry.........RIP Sweet Bacchus!!!:wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:crying:Oh no, I'm so sorry. I was hoping & praying little Bacchus would recover. This is just too sad. My heart goes out to you all during this painful time.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so sorry...I'm literally in tears...I didn't expect this at all. I'm still hoping for a miracle before tomorrow...I pray for you too, for peace knowing you did all you can do for poor little Bacchus. :crying:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so very sorry. This is so sad. This just breaks my heart for you and your family.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry:smcry:He will have lot's of SM friends at the bridge.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

OMG!! oh Tony, i am so very sorry, i feel so sad :smcry:
keeping sweet beautiful Bacchus in my prayers.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm just seeing your thread for the first time and I can't believe it. When I got to the bottom of your first post I was crying. i'm so sorry, this is the saddest outcome..... I thought he was starting to get better.....

you're doing the only thing you can do. it's just so sad....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Tony:smcry:I thought he would get better, I'm so sorry:smcry:My heart is breaking for you and your family:smcry:I've been where you are:smcry:hold precious Bacchus spend lots of time with him, remember every little thing about him,:smcry:again my heart is breaking for you. God Bless you. I'll remember you and your family in my prayers, tomorrow will be so hard but always know you love him enough to help him on his way to the bridge:smcry:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh dear Tony, I am so very very sorry, poor little Bacchus :crying:
This is just so very heart breaking, I am sorry for you loss :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

tony im so sorry


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so, so sorry, Tony.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, Tony, my heart is breaking with you.

I'm so very sorry. I know how hard this is.

Bless your wee little heart, Bacchus. We love you dearly little one.

Thoughts, and prayers, continue. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tony - I don't even know what to say.:crying 2: I am so sorry that Bacchus isn't responding. This is just devastating. I can only imagine how broken hearted you are. At least he's getting to be with all of you tonight, safe and sound with the family who loves him so and you will end his suffering. Please feel the arms of everyone here around you throughout. We'll be thinking of you and Bacchus and wishing you peace. He was so lucky to have you, and you him. If only it wasn't so short.:grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Tony Im so very sorry.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

aea6574 said:


> UPDATE 07-01-2010
> 
> Bacchus is not responding well, he is no longer eating on his own and is not getting any better.
> 
> ...


 
I am so deeply sorry. I have been down this exact road, and know the heartache. Bless you and precious Bacchus. Much love.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I came to check in on Bacchus and just in tears to see the latest news. My heart aches for you! :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

This is so sad, I'm so sorry about Bacchus.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Thinking of you this morning........God Bless!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so very sorry...my heart is breaking for you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just to let you know I'm thinking of you this morning.:grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i really didnt expect this ! im so saddened ! just know that bacchus will be free of pain when he gets to the bridge .. i cannot imagine what u are feeling so all i can say is that my heart goes out to u! hugs ! we r here for u ! im so sorry :'(


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy All:

I wanted to share with you this poem my son wrote-

Your heart was too big
to climb stairs to go to bed
or to jump off the couch after watching TV

You had more fur then anybody would know what to do with
It would streak back with the wind
when you turned your head towards it sniffing the breeze

We fed you enough
and you ate more than enough
but you could never resist licking plates in the dishwasher
or shaking your paw for one more treat

You were as playful as a child
but unlike them you didn't need toys
or a playset
You only needed somebody to chase you around
a coffee table

After long days you would lay at Dad's feet
never wanting to be anywhere else
except for maybe bed

And I have tears in my eyes as I write this
because I know I will never know as playful, as curious,
as hungry and with as big a heart as you

Whenever Dad lays down after a hard day now
you won't be there
Your spot will be empty, his feet will be cold
But our hearts will always warm when we think of you

And because of that you will never really die.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Tony, I'm full of tears after reading this .... it is beautiful.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OK, big tears here.
That's beautiful and I can just feel the love from your son.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Tony, what a most beautiful poem :smcry:
hugs and prayers to sweet Bacchus:heart:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

aea6574 said:


> Howdy All:
> 
> I wanted to share with you this poem my son wrote-
> 
> ...


:crying:That's a sweet & loving poem. Sending you all a big cyber hug.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

aea6574 said:


> Howdy All:
> 
> I wanted to share with you this poem my son wrote-
> 
> ...


Oh, that is just beautiful.......any of us that have lost our babies, know how he felt when he wrote that........it brought tears to my eyes.....Thank you for posting that.:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG I'm so heartbroken to see Bacchus didn't pull through this. What a sweet poem,your son expressed what so many of us feel,he did it so well.
I hope you and your family can feel the love we all are sending .
I know my husband was devistated when we lost our Amy to kidney failure,to have that last night was priceless.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

:crying:Tony that is a beautiful tribute to dear sweet Bacchus, my heart breaks for you all at this very sad time.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Tony I loved the poem, you could really feel the love your family has for Bacchus, I'm still praying for your family


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

So very sorry Tony


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

aea6574 said:


> Howdy All:
> 
> I wanted to share with you this poem my son wrote-
> 
> ...


Tony, I am so sorry about your beloved Bacchus. I just was able to read your thread ... and, as I read the last pages here, I felt so heartbroken for you and your family. :crying: Your son's poem is a beautiful tribute to Bacchus. :crying:

I pray God gives you and your family peace and comfort during this sad time. 

Rest in peace, precious Bacchus.:heart:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Just wondering how your family is doing. I know it's hard,we lost our Amy right before X-mas,so I know how painful it can be. All of SM is here if you need a shoulder to lean on.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

_*But our hearts will always warm when we think of you

And because of that you will never really die.*_


The whole poem was a beautiful and touching tribute...I feel so deeply deeply sad. Loving thoughts with you and your family... (((((hugs)))))

I turned to this poem often after having to pts our first dogbaby... 

*The Last Battle*

If it should be that I grow frail and weak, 
And pain should keep me from my sleep, 
Then will you do what must be done, 
For this, the last battle, can't be won. 


You will be sad I understand, 
But don't let grief then stay your hand, 
For on this day, more than the rest, 
Your love and friendship must stand the test. 


We have had so many happy years, 
You wouldn't want me to suffer so. 
When the time comes, please, let me go. 

Take me to where to my needs they'll tend, 
Only, stay with me till the end 


And hold me firm and speak to me, 
Until my eyes no longer see. 
I know in time you will agree, 
It is a kindness you do to me. 

Although my tail its last has waved, 
From pain and suffering I have been saved. 


Don't grieve that it must be you, 
Who has to decide this thing to do; 
We've been so close,we two, these years, 
Don't let your heart hold any tears. 



Author Unknown​


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I too came in to see how Bacchus was doing and then I see all those sorry posts. I didn't think it was THAT bad either. I am so sorry Tony that Bacchus did not make it. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

This is so sad. :crying: I wish you strength and peace during this very difficult time.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

That was so beautiful....RIP little pup.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

thinking of your family today Tony


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

So very sorry.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry. There are just no words. I cannot imagine the pain. RIP sweet Bacchus.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tony - I just wanted to again express my sorrow. Just got on the boards today to see your son's poem. How touching and wonderful that he could express himself that way! How old is he? I remember when I was a child and my mom had to put down our dog, how traumatized I was and at that young age blamed her for it thinking there had to be some way to help him get better. I'm glad these days that families are more open about why it has to be done and that everyone is encouraged to show their feelings. Give your son and rest of your family fluffs an extra hug from Tyler and I and remember how wonderful Bacchus was and the joy you brought him and he brought you.:grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

i am so very sorry for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

(((Prayers for you and your family)))

RIP, sweet Bacchus. 

Stay strong. :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry about sweet Bacchus. May he be at peace now.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Tony I'm so very sorry. Please accept my sincere sympathy for your loss. What a beautiful poem your son wrote, filled with love and grief. God bless you and your family at this sad time. Bacchus was a beautiful boy inside and out, may he rest in peace. May God ease the pain in your heart. Hugs.


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy Again All:

I just wanted to thank everyone for their kind thoughts.

We are going on a week now and the tears are less. Bibi seems to be adjusting and maybe getting better but I think she misses her brother terribly as they were litter mates and always together. I am trying to give her extra love for her sake and mine.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

i am just reading that Bacchus went to the bridge. I am so very sorry for your loss. I didn't realize that he was that sick. I hope you can take comfort in your happy memories wih Bacchus.


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. The pain never totally goes away; but it does lessen over time. May you find peace in the days ahead.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

aea6574 said:


> Howdy Again All:
> 
> I just wanted to thank everyone for their kind thoughts.
> 
> We are going on a week now and the tears are less. Bibi seems to be adjusting and maybe getting better but I think she misses her brother terribly as they were litter mates and always together. I am trying to give her extra love for her sake and mine.


:grouphug: Time & sweet memories will ease the pain. Bacchus will live on in your hearts forever. Hold little Bibi close,time & the extra love will help you both adjust.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

time lessens the pain. Again Tony I am so sorry, how's your son doing?


----------



## anniernc (Apr 16, 2010)

Tony I am just now reading about your sweet Bacchus. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family and may sweet Bacchus be with the doggie Angels at the bridge.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Tony,

I am SO very sorry to hear your story. I lost both of my babies exactly the same way. It was a nightmare. I am so sorry that you have to feel that deep, aching, horrible, horrible pain.

I cannot tell you how sorry I am. You are in my prayers.

Allie


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm just seeing this. I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet boy. Renal failure can be so uncontrolable @ times. So heartwrenching but now he is at the bridge and feeling perfect. 
We just went through this with my sister's Wheaten Terrier. 
My heart goes out to your family.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug:I am so very sorry for your loss of sweet Bacchus


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I just now saw this. Tony i'm so sorry for the loss of Bacchus.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm so sorry, Tony. My heart breaks with you.

Deb


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

THAT WAS BEAUTIFUL ! im still saddedned by this , n i really cant imagine what u r going thru .. hugs


aea6574 said:


> Howdy All:
> 
> I wanted to share with you this poem my son wrote-
> 
> ...


----------

